# Talking Heritage Rough Rider 16" wheel gun. Longer barrel VELOSITY TESTS. Very Interesting



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

It's a very interesting YOUTUBE video,,, discussing the differences between the .22LR & the .22 Mag revolver, using 3 different barrel lengths.

What barrel length will out perform!?
(You should read some of the comments made.)

Shootout At The Chrono Corral! Heritage Barkeep, 6.5" & 16" Velocity Comparisons With .22lr & .22wmr - YouTube










*Doboy*
seconds ago
Hmmmm, a Very Good test, indeed! So the extra length is just a waste of metal?
I only wish that you added a long barrel .22 BOLT rifle to the mix,,, either a LR or Mag, just to see how much pressure per FPS your loosing in the wheel gun.?
So,,, the ultimate question is,,, Does the 16" accuracy make up for the 100fps it looses? Very Interesting.
lol,,, now we'll need a 50yd, 'clamp'em-in-a-vise' accuracy test. ;>)


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

This is another novelty gun. It may shoot better than standard gun due to longer sight radius. The thing is the Rough Ryder is not that accurate to begin with. The 16” guns were made to be legal to use attached stock.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

not necessarily quickdraw format


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I had to have one.
SO,,,,,
*My Rough Rider pistol review.*
I went out in the cold to try out my new Rough Rider .22 16"er.
Fairly accurate, out to 50yds off of a junky soft rest. 9" steel, just about every time. NOT adjustable sights. FUN GUN.
BUT,,,,
I had slightly insulated leather gloves on, & it was pert-near impossible for me to get my finger on the trigger at 1/2 cock. If I was in any type of hurry, say shooting a bunny or squirrel, it would never happen. Trigger guard needs opened up at least a 1/4".
Second finger knuckle was tight up against the back of the guard. Good thing it's NOT a .38 or .44!
(6'1", 300#, big hands.)
Smaller G-kids should not have a problem.
We'll see.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Congrats on the new gun. I have the short barrel version. It’s my trapping gun. It rides around with me everyday in a saddle bag on my ATV. It’s the best $120.00 gun that I’ve ever owned.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Reminds me of the joker… bet it’s fun to shoot.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Smitty82 said:


> Reminds me of the joker… bet it’s fun to shoot.
> 
> 
> lol,,, maybe that's why they put THE JOKER on the grips.?
> ...


Grips (shopheritagemfg.com)


----------

